# Where to find honeycomb limestone locally?



## ricosuave646 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey guys i live in florida and i see all these pictures of really nice honeycomb limestone(texas holey rock) and i am interested in getting some myself. I do not know where i go about purchasing such rocks. I have looked at a few landscape places with now luck and none of my LFS have them. How do you guys usually find them. I am cautious about ordering online becuse i like to see what i am buying in person rather than a picture.


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

You're better off buying online; if you do find some in an lfs it's going to be much more expensive. It all comes from Texas, so the retailer has to pay for the rocks, shipping, then adds whatever he thinks he can get for it to those costs.


----------



## goldoccie21 (Jun 15, 2008)

check your landscaper supply?


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Shipping made ordering it out of my reach but if you are dead set on it and truely can not find it locally search "Texas Holey Rock" on e-bay. Right now there is a 8lbs piece that measures 11 inches in length, 7 inches wide and 6 inches high for $10 with $13 shipping to Indiana so the bargans are on there. There is always TXHOLEYROCK He digs them up, cleans and bleachs them and they look AWESOME but expect to pay for all his hard work...
Also don't just call around but go look at the Landscape suppliers. I found it here called "Holey Bolder".


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Wanted posts are not permitted within the Forum. Please post a Wanted Ad in the Trading Post
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tradingpost/


----------

